# New Administrtors?



## cowseatmaize (Jan 6, 2011)

Seems the burden is on 2 people. Whatever happened to the others?
 I'll volunteer for some of the duty if I know what is to be done.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 6, 2011)

It seemed like Flaschenjager got pissed at something and done runned off.
 Past history I have mostly erased it from my mind.
 IRISH hasnt posted in about 4 years.

 I'd vote for you Eric[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 6, 2011)

Whiskeyman shows up once in a while..


----------



## glass man (Jan 6, 2011)

IVOTE FOR YOU TOO ERIC...NICE OF YOU TO VOLENTEER! JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 6, 2011)

> I'd vote for you Eric


 

 Likewise Eric! you seem as though you'd be good at it.[]


----------



## woody (Jan 6, 2011)

Let Roger know that you'd be interested in being an active moderator, Eric.
 I'd vote for you, too.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm happy to offer my endorsement of Cows.. it won't be a pleasant appointment, though.. think of all the Chinese wedding dresses..


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 6, 2011)

should you get elected your first action should be to publicly read the forum constitution[]


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 6, 2011)

I prefer the Bottle-Forum Manifesto: you have no rights other than to work (we select that work) and to vote (only one name on the ballot). If you speak outside the tightly constructed cardboard box of our making you will be first: ignored (censored), then disenfranchized economically (no work for the bright white boy!).


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 6, 2011)

What about cyberdigger,JOETHECROW,and AntiqueMeds all good people who post often,Who better then Chuck to moderate squabbles and other problems,
 Who digs bottles more then Joe and tells about it (well maybe thewilmingtonbottleboys but who is counting[])cyberdigger,Chuck for the General chat, JOETHECROW to replace diggerjeff no offense but he hasnt posted in a while and new blood never hurts,and Matt AKA Guntherhess AKA AntiqueMeds can be a moderator on just about any of the individual topic fields as who is more knowlegable then he.............................................. well maybe Chris baltbottles but whos counting.................... just kiddin Matt, both are the most knowledgable at the forum. Ill add Chris baltbottles to the pool also.


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow! 
 Not until I clicked on their names did I see that you all are right.........Irish, Flaschenjager and Digger Jeff haven't posted anything for a long time..........actually Jeff did in April but before that it was in 2007.

 Roger we need some new officers here to moderate, actually we seem to be fine without moderators..........but those who are on here regularly would be helpful to have as go-toers(I know that's not a real word, but it seems to fit![])

 Count me in on giving those names mentioned support.


 Doug


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

I lost the ABN manifesto. If any of us take on the job do we get an all expenses paid trip to London for an official swearing in by Roger? []


> What about cyberdigger,JOETHECROW,and AntiqueMeds all good people who post often,Who better then Chuck to moderate squabbles and other problems,
> Who digs bottles more then Joe and tells about it (well maybe thewilmingtonbottleboys but who is counting)cyberdigger,Chuck for the General chat, JOETHECROW to replace diggerjeff no offense but he hasnt posted in a while and new blood never hurts,and Matt AKA Guntherhess AKA AntiqueMeds can be a moderator on just about any of the individual topic fields as who is more knowlegable then he.............................................. well maybe Chris baltbottles but whos counting.................... just kiddin Matt, both are the most knowledgable at the forum. Ill add Chris baltbottles to the pool also.


Wow, I haven't even filled out an application and there's already talk of being replaced.[][]


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> should you get elected your first action should be to publicly read the forum constitution[]


 
     With your right hand placed on a copy of Mckearin's Bottles & Flasks![]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 7, 2011)

> Matt AKA Guntherhess AKA AntiqueMeds


 
 Thanks but I already have my own forum and blog to administrate.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 7, 2011)

> you have no rights other than to work (we select that work) and to vote (only one name on the ballot). If you speak outside the tightly constructed cardboard box of our making you will be first: ignored (censored), then disenfranchized economically (no work for the bright white boy!).


 

 Sounds like my last job...[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

> Thanks but I already have my own forum and blog to administrate.


First off it's administer. B, it's just a moderator position. And 3, it's a free trip to London on a private Lear jet with caviar, champagne and cigars if you want. That's not to mention the in flight dinner and movie!
 Plus, I always wanted to meet you.


----------



## glass man (Jan 7, 2011)

I ALSO VOTE FOR LOBES ..HE KNOWS BOUT HOW TO HANDLE ARGUMENTS AND FAST TOO!!!JAMIE


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 7, 2011)

> First off it's administer.


 
 adÂ·minÂ·isÂ·trate (d-mn-strt)
 tr.v. adÂ·minÂ·isÂ·tratÂ·ed, adÂ·minÂ·isÂ·tratÂ·ing, adÂ·minÂ·isÂ·trates 
 To administer.

 it means the same thing.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

> (no work for the bright white boy!).


 Yes, I'm white. I never expected this campaign to get racially driven. Let me assure you all that if I'm elected all people regardless of race, creed, sex or sexual orientation will be treated with the utmost respect and consideration.
 Be advised though, that as a true politician I may change my mind at any time. 
 Oops, did I write that at loud?


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think JOETHECROW, Lobeycat, Cyberdigger, or Guntheress all would be good for the position..


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2011)

I support you CEM, and the others too....but Charlie will tell ya I'm the best at handling forum fights because I know how to hold back my personal thoughts and be a diplomat ....LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


 I do want to moderate all Paterson Bottle threads though !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

OK, Jim's on the flight too. I guess your first action in office is to create a Paterson topic?
 I'm om board with that.


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2011)

No need to add me, I already moderate, start, forcefully takeover and end all Paterson posts...ROFL[8D][8D][8D]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 7, 2011)

Couldn't make it as a cop...........so now we want a job here. Nothing like trying to run things as we see fit.


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't know you wanted to be a cop Cowseatmaize, I still support you as a moderator either way.....


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I ALSO VOTE FOR LOBES ..HE KNOWS BOUT HOW TO HANDLE ARGUMENTS AND FAST TOO!!!JAMIE


 
 We want to have open minded and thoughtful people in this position not the number one instigator of those arguments and trolling. Surely you joust. LOL!

 I want nothing to do with it. I know Whiskeyman, and I know what you have to deal with in that position. No thanks.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 7, 2011)

Its all very entertaining but seriously Roger owns the site and he would be the one changing or chosing any moderators.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

I wrote and asked if I could help. No prepaid flight with food and movie required. Sure, I'd like that but if I can help in some way, I'm willing. It may not be needed but the offer is out there.


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2011)

If it comes to a vote you and Charlie have my mine !!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

Come on now! Someone else has to give a defecation?
 Thanks for your vote though.


 Really, what's cuter than kittens and duckies. Vote for me.


----------



## SAbottles (Jan 7, 2011)

Going by his photo on pg 21 of "Who is this Guy?" , that kitten has to be young cyberdigger in disguise !!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope not, I have the utmost respect for Charlie. That's a bit brat pack if you ask me. Charlie, were you ever that Tears for Fears?


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2011)

I think of Charlie as more like Flock Of Seagulls....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

Just kidding, I'm 10 years your elder and I went with the music, not the hair though. I saw Til Tuesday, the Clash and U2 during their first US tour. It was an era! I wish I could remember it?
 I still love The Breakfast Club. Laugh if you want.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure.. I don't remember the 80's too well.. I wouldn't mind some royalty checks, though! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2011)

I think Woody is doing a hellofa good job keeping this place together by himself."Why fix it if it aint  broke " []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 7, 2011)

> I think Woody is doing a hellofa good job keeping this place together by himself."Why fix it if it aint broke "


 Good point.Unless goofy is not allowed.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 7, 2011)

I think Rick is right.. there doesn't seem to be any need for extra moderation on the forum at this point, but no harm in anybody offering their services, either.. I would offer my services as well, but I have hair issues..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> What we needÂ is someone to explain to me what Cord is yapping about. Flits from post to post like a deranged little bumble bee weaving his madness into the works and quite frankly he just plain scares me.


 
 LMFAO = Laughin my freakin @#$%^ azz off!!!


----------



## towhead (Jan 7, 2011)

You rock Eric!!  Very thoughtful!!   -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jan 7, 2011)

You been drinking Lobey? [] -Julie


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 7, 2011)

Question: what rhymes with "Rick"? Answer: Parking lot pedestrian. Who's your huckleberry, daisy Mae?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys never cease to amuse me..[]


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 7, 2011)

Lobe scared? Your braggadocio does not jibe with your life as you've quite a history . Come on, Lobes, come clean and tell us all about it. let's play, Lobes. Drop the name-calling and the contrecoups hog-dip. Rick's not involved because he's just so... basal. Wha' you say, Willis? Got your 10-minutes of fame scrivener.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 7, 2011)

Time out!!  
 .. Don't let it end this way...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> Question: what rhymes with "Rick"? Answer: Parking lot pedestrian. Who's your huckleberry, daisy Mae?


 

 Hey man do not start with me.Thats all I will tell you.


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't play innocent Rick. Remember your comments to me about two and one-half years ago? Sans Cerebral Lobe had come back with a slight (_argumentum ad Hominem_ to you) regarding something of irrelevance and your response was (paraphrased, of course) "Lobes knows how to deal with mouthy pricks like you" . How famous. I always stand by my words. Apparently, you throw insults around without consideration where they might stick. See you in the funny papers.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 7, 2011)

..if you were a moderator, what would you do with this?... []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> Don't play innocent Rick. Remember your comments to me about two and one-half years ago? Sans Cerebral Lobe had come back with a slight (_argumentum ad Hominem_ to you) regarding something of irrelevance and your response was (paraphrased, of course) "Lobes knows how to deal with mouthy pricks like you" . How famous. I always stand by my words. Apparently, you throw insults around without consideration where they might stick. See you in the funny papers.


 
 Two and a half years ago?? your kidding me right? Im done with  you. 
  The green button is what you get my un-friend.
  tisk tisk  don't be hatein  hahahaahahahahahah!!!!!


 I can't see that snob anymore I will remember him by this pic.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 7, 2011)

Thought Policeman Lobeycat, now that's beautiful irony. Sorry to pick on ya Lobey, but the thought of you as an admin just cracks me up. I had always thought you were the anarchist type not an establishment goon. Keep it real brother!


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 7, 2011)

Love ya Rick. Lobes, your in my dreams.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 7, 2011)

All of you need to clean out your inboxes.. and don't forget the fabric softener!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2011)

Im always clean I smell good to


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 7, 2011)

Ahh ..the delicate aroma of a freshly dug 1800's poopy hole.. is there no smell more ..genuine?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2011)

-------------------------------------->PU


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 8, 2011)

> What about cyberdigger,JOETHECROW,and AntiqueMeds all good people who post often,Who better then Chuck to moderate squabbles and other problems,


 Hey Steve /Sewell,
 I guess I agree with your choices - but it seems to me that these guys already moderate much of what goes on here (just unofficially). When things get rough, Chuck tells people to play nice. Plus, when things get slow Chuck stirs up some humor. And that Antiquemeds - in the short time since he started posting, he's developed a reputation akin to Guntherhess. And Gunth knows just about everything - while treating everyone with the same respect you'd give to expert collectors. And Joe can jump into any thread with a few kind words. Sure these guys would be fantastic moderators because they are excellent members. (Just saying).


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 8, 2011)

> Time out!!
> .. Don't let it end this way...


 See how Chuck does that? A little humor goes a long way. And Chuck, if that is your wife in the ref's outfit, you are a lucky man.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 8, 2011)

> ..if you were a moderator, what would you do with this?...


 I think this is a reasonable question. I hate to see people attacking each other. Yea, we have freedom of speech but what's the point in calling somebody an a$$ when you have to input money signs just to say a$$? Seriously, we're typing this shizzle. That gives a least a few moments to reflect. It makes no sense to insult, degrade, threaten, etc . . . We're all adults and for the most part I like reading what we all have to say. Those suggestions for moderator dudes are supurb because those guys ALWAYS treat people with respect. They are great examples. Besides, its not that hard.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 8, 2011)

This post has become interesting....[] (and thanks all for the kind words and recommendation)...There are lot's of good folks on board the S.S. ABN...I dug up some interesting thoughts on this matter from the humble founder of our fine neck of the woods, (and my home state.)[] 

    This gentleman had a lot of wise words..   

        " They have a right to censure that have a heart to help. "
                                William Penn


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey Rick,
 What is this green button that I heard around the forum here a couple of times....I think it was mentioned in the infamous Chainsaw thread.

 Is is like on Facebook when you can de-friend somebody?

 This has been a curious thread indeed.

 Doug


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 8, 2011)

The little green button is very useful. It's down in the lower left. I used it 3 or 4 times this month just because I got tired of wedding dresses.


----------



## woody (Jan 8, 2011)

Please...... let's not resort to name calling and instigating behavior.
 Try to start the new year off right without all the animosity.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> Hey Rick,
> What is this green button that I heard around the forum here a couple of times....I think it was mentioned in the infamous Chainsaw thread.
> ...


 
 It makes people "invisible" for as long as you like.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I love Chuck but he's not the Wizard of OZ  [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree that the site does pretty well as is.  I suppose it would be a good idea to have an extra moderator, just in case something happens and Woody or Roger can't get to it in time.  Looks like most of the riff raff has been filtered out, but sometimes they return.  I agree with all the moderator suggestions.  That being said, I'd be willing to help out.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 8, 2011)

I elect Red Ginger...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I agree that the site does pretty well as is.Â  I suppose it would be a good idea to have an extra moderator, just in case something happens and Woody or Roger can't get to it in time.Â  Looks like most of the riff raff has been filtered out, but sometimes they return.Â  I agree with all the moderator suggestions.Â  That being said, I'd be willing to help out.Â


 
 Yeah I hate that    Riff  Raff


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 8, 2011)

Anybody who openly claims to want  to be moderator should be immediately disqualified....just like a Presidential candidate.   The forum doesn't seem to need another moderator, it's practically self moderating.   But, good luck to you candidates and may the best (p.c. inserted here) person win!  Also, can we make sure it's not a computer generated hoax by having the winner type in one of those squiggly codes?  Just sayin'.


----------



## glass man (Jan 8, 2011)

WISH I HAD A MODERATOR IN MY BRAIN! I EVEDENTLY CALLED PAT A NAME BACK IN MAY I STILL CAN'T GET OVER OR REMEMBER !OF COURSE AIN'T THE FIRST TIME I HAVE SAID A DUMB AST THANG AND WON'T BE THE LAST...[]

 YEP I DO THINK LOBES WOULD BE GOOD AS A MODERATOR.... MAYBE WE DON'T NEED NO MO MODERATORS   WOODY WOULD KNOW MOST BOUT THAT......JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Jan 8, 2011)

I think it works perfectly fine, but it is up to us, the members to act appropriately  when we see a problem. Either don't go there or go to Woody and nip a problem in the bud. Along with everyone needs be just be kind, there is no rewind anymore. Just be nice, life is way too short for who is better than who, feelings get hurt and bruised egos make people angry. Just my thoughts for now... Live life with love in whatever you say or do ~
 star ~


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Anybody who openly claims to want  to be moderator should be immediately disqualified....just like a Presidential candidate.   The forum doesn't seem to need another moderator, it's practically self moderating.   But, good luck to you candidates and may the best (p.c. inserted here) person win!  Also, can we make sure it's not a computer generated hoax by having the winner type in one of those squiggly codes?  Just sayin'.


 
 I can't argue with that.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Stardust
> 
> I think it works perfectly fine, but it is up to us, the members to act appropriately  when we see a problem. Either don't go there or go to Woody and nip a problem in the bud. Along with everyone needs be just be kind, there is no rewind anymore. Just be nice, life is way too short for who is better than who, feelings get hurt and bruised egos make people angry. Just my thoughts for now... Live life with love in whatever you say or do ~
> star ~


  Word  Up []


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: bottle_head9
> 
> I elect Red Ginger...[]


 
 Thank you, Tom!  I understand what some are saying about anyone who is really gung ho about wanting to be a moderator.  I do think it's a good safety measure to have a back-up, reliable, sensible person there when Woody can't be here.  He does a great job!  It's only the negative experiences I have had here when I couldn't get ahold of anyone in charge, that make me think it's a good idea.  I'm glad most forum members are great people and I consider you guys good friends.  I can hold my own when some of the creepers come back, and many a fellow member has stood up for me.  Beendiggin is right, we don't want a control freak or something as a complimentary moderator.  Still, there are some great contenders and I like all the suggestions.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 8, 2011)

Where DiggerGeorge go? He gets my vote!


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 8, 2011)

oooo...the invisibility button.....I like it. Thanks Rick
 I'm going to use it at work[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 8, 2011)

It actually amazes me how little moderation this forum needs, considering it's free and open to the public.. any of you ever read the trash that gets posted after a Yahoo news story?? Insanely stupid! I'm proud of us as a group, and enjoy the minimal moderation here.. we are pretty well behaved for a bunch of humans hiding behind our computer monitors.. it must be the "bottle gene" []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2011)

Hiding ?? i'm not Hiding IM right here!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Hiding ?? i'm not Hiding IM right here!


 
 If I sat down and saw you staring up at me, Rick, I might have a heart attack!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2011)

Welll geee thanx  lol thats not a toilet seat its a dish hahaha
  I t might scare a lot of people because thats the pic he put in my story on the first page [8D]
  I just put my new story from AB&GC on my web site.(Jan 2011) Check it out


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 9, 2011)

Who would have thought that offering to help with getting rid of wedding dress sellers etc. would go to 5 pages?[][]


----------



## Stardust (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations Eric, you must be very proud of yourself! [] 
 star~


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Welll geee thanx lol thats not a toilet seat its a dish hahaha
> I t might scare a lot of people because thats the pic he put in my story on the first page [8D]
> I just put my new story from AB&GC on my web site.(Jan 2011) Check it out


 
 I thought it might be part of a chamber pot lol.  I did see part one of your story.  Maybe you could put up the second part on your website, when it comes out.  Thanks.


----------

